# I need a good theme for xbuntu



## ambika (Dec 24, 2008)

Hi all,
I am not satisfief with my xbuntu look.......can anyone assign me a good desktop theme for the same.
THANKS


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 24, 2008)

This ?

*img201.imageshack.us/img201/2495/200812241543271024x768syq7.th.png

Its my desktop


----------



## ambika (Dec 24, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> This ?
> 
> *img201.imageshack.us/img201/2495/200812241543271024x768syq7.th.png
> 
> Its my desktop



WOW!!!!!! COOL!!!!!   please tell me ....where i get these type of theme....any good links.....


----------



## Faun (Dec 25, 2008)

xfce-look.org

choose your poison !


----------



## ambika (Dec 25, 2008)

T159 said:


> choose your poison !




What do u mean my this .....r u trying to say not to add a theme ...or .....what..??
Tell me please .....is adding a theme not good for linux.....i m really new to linux..!!!!


----------



## j_h (Dec 25, 2008)

ambika said:


> What do u mean my this .....r u trying to say not to add a theme ...or .....what..??
> Tell me please .....is adding a theme not good for linux.....i m really new to linux..!!!!


LOL, go ahead and add the theme of your choice. Dont Worry. Its not POISON. Its more like a beautiful girl or a Ferrari or whatever suits your eyes the most.


----------



## ambika (Dec 25, 2008)

j_h said:


> LOL, go ahead and add the theme of your choice. Dont Worry. Its not POISON. Its more like a beautiful girl or a Ferrari or whatever suits your eyes the most.



Ok Ok.......I got it.


----------

